#  -

## GH2

!  "-"-    .    (),  .  ,    .    .     ,  ,      .
 1 :        ,.12.,       .   , ,,      ( -   ...),          ,    .:    ,     ,  .  ?       .   -   ,    ,  .
2.    01  2016 -   ""     ?
3.        01.01.2016 .?

----------

1.  01.07.16  .
2.     01.01.16.

----------


## Dimch

> !  "-"-    .    (),  .  ,    .    .     ,  ,      .
>  1 :        ,.12.,       .   , ,,      ( -   ...),          ,    .:    ,     ,  .  ?       .   -   ,    ,  .
> 2.    01  2016 -   ""     ?
> 3.        01.01.2016 .?


     -             ,      .

----------


## GH2

!
 ,       ,       .    ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,        20 , 1 , -  0,5,   ,  -     ,      0,5      .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>  ,       ,       .    ..


 https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=240992&postcount=1

----------


## kazakowa

,   ?         ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,   ?         ?


.    .

----------


## kazakowa

> .    .


     ...     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?         ?


    .          . ,                ,      26.10.2010.  59,        1,5  7 .
            ,   .10.2 -171 (, , ,    , ,     ,  -).        .

----------


## kazakowa

> .          . ,                ,      26.10.2010.  59,        1,5  7 .
>             ,   .10.2 -171 (, , ,    , ,     ,  -).        .


   ,   ...
    !

----------

01.01.2016 .       ,           .        1?    ?      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01.01.2016 .       ,           .        1?    ?      ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...6#post54660196
    594,

----------


## Octopus

> 594,


 ,  !         11   ...    ?

----------


## GH2

:   " ": .    .     ""    :" ".   "",  , . ... 3  .  ? - ,    .?   -..

----------


## Octopus

> -..


   .

----------


## GH2

> .


   .   , :"   ".   3    ...    -     -.  ,,    . :Frown:  -  .

----------


## GH2

?   , ,  .  .

----------


## Octopus

> ?   , ,  .  .


       ,     .     .      .    ,    .

----------


## GH2

.    ....    ..      .         ,    .(  --  ,      ).  !    ... :Smilie:

----------


## .

. ,   .    1: 8.3 (8.3.7.1845),  : Head-Office, . 1.0 (1.0.37.08).
      ,   -  1,   0,1.    -.
     "   "  "  "?    ?
      ,     1.  20. 
      ,  20. 
      , ,      20,  1. 
  ?

----------


## jumija

.  ,  ,               ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,  ,               ?


   ?

----------


## jumija

> ?


,

----------


## fyjy

, .           ""      ?     ,      ?

----------

,     ?
       .
1.      .    .
      (    ).
       .
      . 
2.   .
3.   .       .        .
  .
 ,  ,      .
    10-15  .        150-200  .

----------

.      .  ""   1    .   ,  ,  .    .

----------


## Elena2264

,   .10.2 -171 (, , ,    , ,     ,  -).        .[/QUOTE]

, ,  ,          ?  !

----------


## 45

,         ,   ( ),      .     (),    2 ,    6,7  3 ?

----------

,   -     ,             .

    ?          .      . 

 ,             .

          ?

----------


## GH2

--.        ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

.
           ,  , ,   .03.06.2016 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473
       ,  , ,              : 
     ; 
           :   ,     ѻ. 
   ,       ,  , ,       ,      ,   2.5

----------


## cegth

,   -    .           ,     01.07.16?          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   -    .           ,     01.07.16?          ?


   ,     .

----------


## cegth

,             ,        ?  ,           !

----------


## cegth

> ,     .


    ,             ,        ?  ,           !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,             ,        ?  ,           !


      22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  " *  ,  , ,        * . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473



> :
> -                     (     ,          12),  -          .
>  -            ...
>        12 -          
>   ...

----------


## cegth

> 22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  " *  ,  , ,        * . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473


  !

----------


## Vadelma

> ,     .


   ,  ?

 /.    1: .    ,   - ?      ?
      ,    ,    .
      ( ,  ). ,     , ..             ?
     ((

----------

,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ((


       , ,   01.01.2017        .

"....      ,        (   )    01.01.17            ,      ."  https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...ktsii_v_egais/

     :      4-                   4- .          1.01.2017?       .
 :
.     **  .

   "" ,      01.01.2017

----------


## GH2

!   :
1) "....     ;" -  ?      
2) "...   ,       ,  , ,       ,      ,   2.5       ().    ,      ,                    "
  ,
  ,  ,   ,      .
  01.01.17 -   ?          ,    , .. :Embarrassment:   .

----------

1  -        .  1 -     ,       .       , .  2 -      .           (, )   -      ,    ,         .  ,   ,    1  2,  01.01.2017     . 
  -,    ,     .  - 1,    ,   . 
2      1     (       )    ,     . ..    .  01.01.2017           . .  .   100  -  .    -     ,    .   ,  ,    ,       3 ,       ,  ,    ..    ,  ,         . 
             01.01.2017,         ,           ,             .
,  ,  .           , ,    ,   -   ,    ,     (     )  . 
            ,     -  , ,     "  . ",   .
,    .

----------


## Helper-2005

**, ,  !   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    ,     ,   .

,  -   . 

 , .     ,  .
  ? 
  ?
     ?

  ,         .?

 ,        ? 
 , ,        ,  ,    .  ?

  ,  . 
        . 
    .   ,     . 
         . 
     1.        ,     1.  
    .
 ? -  ?

!

----------


## GH2

> ,    ,     ,   .
> 
> ,  -   . 
> 
>  , .     ,  .
>   ? 
>   ?
>      ?
> 
> ...


 :    .      2016    . ,     1.10.16 ,  4      ....       01.01.17?...

  :       1.01.17,    ,    1    .   -      .  (    ),       .  -   .         .95%         2016 .       12 ,    ...(     1 ,           .     -.   ,  .     ,   -,   .

----------


## alex1sol

,            2   1?           .    ,             .

----------


## GH2

! -! 
     .! 
  -  -  . ,    . 
   .
!    -        . 
 :   20.10.2016 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-

----------


## .

> ! -! 
>      .! 
>   -  -  . ,    . 
>    .
> !    -        . 
>  :   20.10.2016 .


 ,     .

   ,     .       -  ?   ?    - ? ..   -     ?
      -      ? 
      ? 

   . ,   ,     ?

,     -     1     ?

----------

> ,     .
> 
>    ,     .       -  ?   ?    - ? ..   -     ?
>       -      ? 
>       ? 
> 
>    . ,   ,     ?
> 
> ,     -     1     ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54769282

----------


## alex1sol

> 


   .





> .


.         ?

,   -             .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,  ,           ))
  .

----------


## .

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .         ?
> 
> ,   -             .



 ,             .     .    ,   ,    .

         .  

 ,      .          ?     .      ?

 .

----------


## Helper-2005

,  .    1   2- (     ) -   1 ! ,  -         !    ,     ?

----------

,   .      ,     ,      .              ,      (    ,   ).      (   )      ???

----------

> ,   .      ,     ,      .              ,      (    ,   ).      (   )      ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   .      ,     ,      .              ,      (    ,   ).      (   )      ???


"      . 
                 , ..     - http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473     2       ,  ,         . 
             ,                ." 
https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...yt_aktualnymi/

"          ,        .         ,           "  http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1485

----------


## GH2

> "      . 
>              ,                ."


!    ..       .          ,  .    -    ?...:  . :     ....       ...  "   ? 
 ,  ? 

1)            ,

2)   -     1 . 
....    ?   - .       , ,      -,       ...  ,    ....

----------


## deklarant_

> 1)            ,
> 2)   -     1 . 
> ....    ?   - .       , ,      -,       ...  ,    ....


1.        ,               ,    ,     . .. ,    .         , ..      2,        , ..         171-.
       (  2)      ,    164   ,             .          .
**  
                 , ..     - http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1473     2       ,  ,         . 
             ,                .
https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...yt_aktualnymi/
      25.10.2016 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1485 ,    . 8 171-           (   ,      ,     ,        ). .2 . 16  -  (   ),  (   ), ,    .       ,  ,           ()          . 
               01.10.16.     01.01.17       .           ,        .         ,           

2. -261  03.07.2016 .16     ( )  31.03.2017   .
   ,   31.03.17    ,      01.02.2017       01.07.2017.  ,    ,        01.07.2017.       ,         01.02.2017  01.07.2017,         , ..  01.02.2017     .

----------


## GH2

> 2. -261  03.07.2016 .16     ( )  31.03.2017   .


. .
 2 -      .    , 2 ..-    ?  ? .

----------


## 1974

. http://www.buhonline.ru/pub/tks/2016/12/11765

----------


## 33

.   , ,             ?     .  () . 
.

----------


## 1974

-.    http://slob-expert.ru/kkt/opredelen-...s-v-2018-godu/  .  -       .

----------


## GH2

> .  () .


  ,  ...    ,:     .      .  ,   ...

   : "    .  () . "          .     ,       .       ,  ,     .     ,   ...  ,      .

----------


## 33

> ,  ...    ,:     .      .  ,   ...
> 
>    : "    .  () . "          .     ,       .       ,  ,     .     ,   ...  ,      .


,  ,    ,  .          .       , ,  ,      80 ,   -      Viki Print 57  17,5     .    ,    .

----------

.    45 ,   17,5 ..   (3  1) + + 39500 .   6 . . ,  3 .. ,    3 ...   ,  ,   ,     (  ,       )?

----------

,   .      .    .  ? 

 ,     ?
 ?          ?

   ?

     .

  ,      .

----------


## GH2

> ,  ,   ,     (  ,       )?


   -   27 ..    .(    ).     ,  .        ...   .      -     .  .

----------


## GH2

> ,   .      .    .  ? 
> 
>  ,     ?
>  ?          ?
> 
>    ?
> 
>      .
> 
>   ,      .


 !   .  .

----------

> -   27 ..


  .    185,        ,   .  2    !     ,          .    ,  EAN-13.    1500 .  USB    ,    ,   ...   .  -         "  "    .       .
  - 5-7  .

----------

.   !      ,   300-400   ! .   ...     .  ,     -   -     30 .   ?    ?

----------

> ,  ...    ,:     .      .  ,   ...
> 
>    : "    .  () . "          .     ,       .       ,  ,     .     ,   ...  ,      .


   ,   .    .  ,     .

----------

> .


   .      -  01.07.2018?    -           31.03.2017 ?
-" ?   "
-" ?     "

----------


## GH2

> ,          . 
> .


      ?   ...       ?       ,     , " ",  .   ?  -        ?  (   ..    -    ,      .      (-  -   ,           !    ,  -    ,           ).       ,      ,       .    -    .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      -  01.07.2018?    -           31.03.2017 ?
> -" ?   "
> -" ?     "


-         ,    171        ,         ,    ,         (   ,      ..). ,                .

----------

.  , ,         .       90?

----------

> .  , ,         .       90?


   .  . .        . ,        :Frown: 




> 


    ,     ?

----------


## 33

. -     .

----------

> .  . .        . ,       
> 
> 
>     ,     ?


           .        19      ,      .
    ,     .    31.03      .      .
       ,      ,        ,    .

----------

> . -     .


     ?    ,    .
        ,       .
 ,   ....

----------


## GH2

> ,       .
>  ,   ....


100%  .    - ,    ...        ,              ,       ...       .   ?    -         : "   ?".  .

----------

...        2. 27500.  1  30 000. !   .  ?  ,   3/1   , 1  .     - ,      ,   , ,   .  -  .   .   ,     .  .  .   -  :Smilie: .

----------


## GH2

. 

     ,  ,   

 -?        ?

----------


## 33

> . 
> 
>      ,  ,   
> 
>  -?        ?


    ?

----------

> -.    http://slob-expert.ru/kkt/opredelen-...s-v-2018-godu/  .  -       .


  -   .

----------


## GH2

> ?


...........  ....,......
          2016 ?      ... -?
      ? ?
       ,....         ...
׸, -  - ,     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## GH2

> -   .


  ...18 ..   ,      , .     !,  ,      ...

----------


## 33

> ...........  ....,......
>           2016 ?      ... -?
>       ? ?
>        ,....         ...
> ׸, -  - ,     ?


, , ,  -   (  ),       ?    -           .  ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> , , ,  -   (  ),       ?    -           .  ,  .

----------


## GH2

> , ,  -   (  )


...   ,    , .?   ,        .      -  : ,  :  . ,,-  - , ...      ...     ,     ,            ....   .
:   : 1         (     ),             .   ,     . -,  .   .  -.    .   ,   :  01.04.17  .

----------

> ...18 .. ,      , .    !,  ,      ...


 -          .       -  .

----------


## 33

> . -,  .   ,   :  01.04.17  .


 , !  .  ,    . 
     .   -    .

----------

> ...18 ..   ,      , .


,  .

----------

> :   : 1


      ?     -     ...  :Frown:

----------


## .

> -          .


  ,    ,     ,     2018 . ..

----------


## Olasereda

> ?     -     ...


 !
            ?

       ,   1.01.17    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>             ?
>        ,   1.01.17    ...


     ..   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnL-NHH7feg  :              .        http:\\egais.ru "

         http:\\egais.ru

----------

.  .      01.04.17     (     ),    .   .
   90,     ,        . 
     .

----------

> .


.   01.04.2017  . 
              .        .     -  ,    .     ,    , ,          .

----------

> ..   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnL-NHH7feg  :              .        http:\\egais.ru "


:           youtube.com ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :           youtube.com ?


 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1485 ,     (2.40 )

----------

> .   01.04.2017  . 
>               .        .     -  ,    .     ,    , ,          .


                .       ,     01.04.17          .         90,      . 
  90,        19,     ,    .
     .    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 2.40


 ,      ,  ,

----------

> .


100%

----------

> ,      ,  ,


 .

----------

,    -         1    2016.      .

   2017    ,                  ......     -            ,     . 
  1         .     ,       ?

          ""         ?  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?
>           ""         ?  .


 :
     2    .    (,   . ,     .11)    ,             .
    68  ,     .    19-      .    68-    5  19    36-   ,    (AlcCode).     ,  ,  ,       .          , ,     ,         .              , ..       . ,      (),          ()     , ..      .
     68-           .               . 
      ,        .             ,       .               ,     .                                  , ..     /,      .
** .       .      ,    ,       EAN-13.        -  ,         .            ,              .          /. 
    EAN-13      ,     /. ..            EAN-13.    3   0.5     EAN-13    ,     .
      EAN-13,      EAN-13  ,      . 
 ..           -              ,       . 
      ,         ,  ,    ,      ,     ,    . ,     -      .         ,     .     ?

----------

> :
>      2    .    (,   . ,     .11)    ,             .
>     68  ,     .    19-      .    68-    5  19    36-   ,    (AlcCode).     ,  ,  ,       .          , ,     ,         .              , ..       . ,      (),          ()     , ..      .
>      68-           .               . 
>       ,        .             ,       .               ,     .                                  , ..     /,      .
> ** .       .      ,    ,       EAN-13.        -  ,         .            ,              .          /. 
>     EAN-13      ,     /. ..            EAN-13.    3   0.5     EAN-13    ,     .
>       EAN-13,      EAN-13  ,      . 
>  ..           -              ,       . 
>       ,         ,  ,    ,      ,     ,    . ,     -      .         ,     .     ?


   ,    ,    .

----------


## Sulyandikov

*deklarant_*, 

      !       .
 ... ..          (  )   ?        - (   - )?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, 
> 
>       !       .
>  ... ..          (  )   ?        - (   - )?


   , ..     /    (  )         . ,                    .
,           "" (               ),         ,    -      .
 :
        ,        ,      .        .       /. 
   /      .    ( )        .  ,            ,      .      .

          ,   68-    ,  /,         /      (      ) -  , ..           .   :  "   ""      (..        ),     .
       , ..           ,    +  "

----------


## Katerina.

1( ),       -   1      ?         ? 
   ,    ,  ,   .   .

----------

!       .  , , _  ?!

----------

?  ,     ?   ?      ,    .   ?

----------

-      02.02.2017,        .    ,     .

  - .    -   .          .   ?    .

----------

> -      02.02.2017,        .    ,     .
> 
>   - .    -   .          .   ?    .


   -     egais.ru     /.
       ,            . 

   - ()           ?

----------


## Massskin

.   , ,  .      ().   ,        ,           .  ,      (-),       . , ,       . 

 , 
   ..

----------

> , ,  .


 ,      .

----------


## Viktoria75

?  ?   ?

----------


## GH2

> .


-...   ...      ....(       ,     ...   ...   .
 ..    ,     ..............

----------


## varip

> ""         ?


      .
  - ,          ,                 ,          .
         ,         (. .- ,     ),                 (     ),              ,     .      ..
       ,       ,    .
,    ,    .
      ?

----------

> ?


 ,       ,      .  . .    .    - ,   ,  .      .    -  .       -  ,       .   .  ,          ,     .  ,     .  ,  ,     -   ,     15  -  .          ,      , ..      .        -     . 
  -    . ,  ,   18   ,  ,   ,          -    .  ,    -    ,     ,    ,  .

----------


## Dimch

1.    .        5  .             .    .       ,    ""  ,       ,        -         ,    .

----------


## .

,   

 ,  :


  ,   -  ?       .        ?

 ,   ,          ?         ?   ,   ,          ?               ?      ,   ,            -. 
        1  2.

  ,  .

----------


## Dimch

:     2,    1,  _    ._   1     __ .    1.      -          :  __  __ (     )    ,       .  __ , __ __.      -   ,

----------


## .

> :     2,    1,  _    ._   1     __ .    1.      -          :  __  __ (     )    ,       .  __ , __ __.      -   ,


.

 ,  1 -          .

   2 -   ?   1  2   ?

     ,       1    ,       ,       -     ?

    2 - -   ?   ?       ? 


  .

----------

> ,  1 -          .


,        ** 




> 2 -   ?   1  2   ?


 2 -      ,      .
    1   2            ,   .   ,         ,   ,   .1      .
 .2     -     ,   .      -       - , ,  .        .      ,       .     .2    xml .
   .1 , ,         .
  -  .      1   .  -     ,     .    -      ,      -         ,   ,     ,       -     ,   -         .
   .      -  .    xml (    4.31).
https://www.uchet-info.com      .

----------


## .

> ,        ** 
> 
> 
>  2 -      ,      .
>     1   2            ,   .   ,         ,   ,   .1      .
>  .2     -     ,   .      -       - , ,  .        .      ,       .     .2    xml .
>    .1 , ,         .
>   -  .      1   .  -     ,     .    -      ,      -         ,   ,     ,       -     ,   -         .
>    .      -  .    xml (    4.31).
> .




  !

..    ,    ,      ,       ?   ,   ,  


   ,  ,      -          /  -  ,         , ..   .     ,     .     ,    ?

!

----------


## .

> ,        ** 
> 
> 
>  2 -      ,      .
>     1   2            ,   .   ,         ,   ,   .1      .
>  .2     -     ,   .      -       - , ,  .        .      ,       .     .2    xml .
>    .1 , ,         .
>   -  .      1   .  -     ,     .    -      ,      -         ,   ,     ,       -     ,   -         .
>    .      -  .    xml (    4.31).
> .


 ,  ,   ,   .1  .          ,  " ",    ,   ,     .

----------

.    .   -  .     ()  " "  "  " - .        -  .
    2  ,   1   "    2"     -    .     .  1                 2,     -    .     ,  , .     ,     ,        ,    " " , ,    " "  .        =0,    =   =  .         . .    -  -  (  ,    .)
        ? 4,31  4,32 - .
                1  2017   " "?   -   .

----------


## .

> .    .   -  .     ()  " "  "  " - .        -  .
>     2  ,   1   "    2"     -    .     .  1                 2,     -    .     ,  , .     ,     ,        ,    " " , ,    " "  .        =0,    =   =  .         . .    -  -  (  ,    .)
>         ? 4,31  4,32 - .
>                 1  2017   " "?   -   .


   ,     ,   . 

  ,    - ,     .   -    . 
   ,  "             1  2017,  ". 
         ,      ,   .   , ,  ,    ,   .  ,        .     ,     ,       .
,     " ",     ,      .      .


    !

----------


## Larrypag

. , -|    |  | }!..[/url]

----------


## .

> .    .   -  .     ()  " "  "  " - .        -  .
>     2  ,   1   "    2"     -    .     .  1                 2,     -    .     ,  , .     ,     ,        ,    " " , ,    " "  .        =0,    =   =  .         . .    -  -  (  ,    .)
>         ? 4,31  4,32 - .
>                 1  2017   " "?   -   .


     ,   ,     . ,    ,      .

  -    xml -    ,   ""   ,     ? 
 ( )  2 ,   ,       2,      ?    ?                .          2    ?

 ,  .

 !

----------

... .  .  -  -    xml.  (  ) .      ! .   ""   ,    .  -     - ! ,      -   **   .     -  .  "/"  ""  .  /.  -  "" -          xml. Ÿ (.  )  .
    1  2017,     -         xml.     "" (.  )  .   ... -      2.  .         . ,     .    .
         -    .       .     .

----------


## viktorlegal

/   / 
    /   
0443387275

----------


## .

> ... .  .  -  -    xml.  (  ) .      ! .   ""   ,    .  -     - ! ,      -   **   .     -  .  "/"  ""  .  /.  -  "" -          xml. Ÿ (.  )  .
>     1  2017,     -         xml.     "" (.  )  .   ... -      2.  .         . ,     .    .
>          -    .       .     .




  !

   .
       ,        ,       ,        ,     1  ,         -      .

     2,  - ,     . 

  !

----------


## .

> !
> 
>    .
>        ,        ,       ,        ,     1  ,         -      .
> 
>      2,  - ,     . 
> 
>   !


 1   ,

----------

.   2    , , , , , -    . .2    .     ,  ..  .   .   ,      .     !!!!        -   .      .     .2.
  1. ,   " "       ,      .   -       -     ,  .    ,     .

----------


## 33

, ,    .       . ,   , -  ? -          ?     ? 
 .

----------

https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...++/

----------


## nouck

!
-  -      ,    3    ?        .

----------


## Lavandanna

,  31      5  , 5  ,          5 ,     5 ,     5         ,  10 (+)

----------

!  ,   !           .       .       ,             ?         !

----------

> !
> -  -      ,    3    ?        .


 !    .                   , ..     ,        .  ,        ,  ,    .            .     :     ""     ...  ....     ,     .         "-"

----------

> !  ,   !           .       .       ,             ?         !


 !     ,     ,       .
    ,  ,       ,     . ,  ,        ?

----------

> !     ,     ,       .
>     ,  ,       ,     . ,  ,        ?


!         ,     ,          !

----------

> !         ,     ,          !


      ,       .            . ,   ,

----------


## 33

?

----------

> .


 ,       .  :Smilie: 
  #98    .          .
   #98   .        -  1- .     -      .    .   ,      . ..             .    ,  .  ....

----------


## 117

-   .  ,         1 ,        ?

----------


## Olasereda

!
 ,       (  ).   , .

----------

> !
>  ,       (  ).   , .


 !   ""?    ?

----------


## Olasereda

> !   ""?    ?


.

----------


## *

,     😊    )))

----------


## *

> 1.    .        5  .             .    .       ,    ""  ,       ,        -         ,    .


 ! , ,    ,     ?     , ..  22  00  ,        02-00?    ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

31.05.2017. *    .* http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512
          .             .                 .

         . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1511
         ,      ,       .
   ,        .​

----------


## varip

> 


    :    22:00,     ? .       ?         ,        1     .
  , .   22.00   24.00   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :    22:00,     ? .       ?         ,        1     .
>   , .   22.00   24.00   ?


     15.06.2016 N 84 "    ...." 
V.I.            
               ( )               .

..              -   .

----------

(  )    24-00 .    , .   . .           .  ..  .    -     (  ?)   . ? ,        ,    ,   ?

----------


## varip

> -   .


    ?
-   24.00 
-   24.00 
-   24.00 
-   24.00 
, ,  -   24.00 -
.             ,         (    2.00         )

----------


## Viktoria75

,       ?     .  ?
     ?

----------

> ,       ?     .  ?
>      ?


      ?

----------


## Viktoria75

,     "   ".  .  ,      ,    .,      .       ,   .      ,    .    7 .        .  
   .
  ?
      .

----------


## Viktoria75

, ,   2016

----------


## Viktoria75

,    .
   . 
   .

----------

> ,    .
>    . 
>    .


       .      ?

----------


## Viktoria75

.    ,  . 
    ,

----------

> .    ,  . 
>     ,


     .      ,   ,   .          ,        .  ,

----------


## varip

> :    22:00,     ? .       ?         ,        1     .
>   , .   22.00   24.00   ?





> 


-    -      ,       ?

----------

> -    -      ,       ?


 ,       , ..     ""

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 31.05.2017.     . http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512
>           .             .                 .


, ,  . 
1.         ?       ?
2.      ?
3.     -  ?

----------

> , ,  . 
> 1.         ?       ?
> 2.      ?
> 3.     -  ?


1.    ,     fsrar.ru, egais.ru     (  )
2.   -     .   FSRAR_GURU    ,    .  -      
3.  -     ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


...  ,   ,        1 .

----------

> ...  ,   ,        1 .


   :   ,    ....            .  ,

----------


## Olasereda

> !
>  ,       (  ).   , .


 .    .               . -!!!

----------

> .    .               . -!!!


 !

----------

> !


  .      .        .    ,     ! 
  -    1245789.   .       .      .  .     !

----------

> .        .


         ..    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


, ,          ?      ,   ? - ?

----------

> - ?


  .             .   - ,    -    ?  . ?

----------

> ..    ?


 **      .       ,       .   .      .         .   .

----------

> .


 .        .       ,    .      ,     -13,      . 
         ,      -     : "    ,    ,     ,  ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,      ?   ,             ?     ,      ?       :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

..(      )      EAN13     (AlcCode)     fifo, ..     ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  . 
> 1.         ?       ?
> 2.      ?
> 3.     -  ?


   ,      ,         01.01.2016, ..   . 8 171-           (   ,      ,     ,        ). .2 . 16  -  (   ),  (   ), ,    . (  )      ,  ,           ()                           .
 ..    ,        ,               01.10.16.,         01.01.17.         . ..    ,      31.05.2017.             .

----------


## ramoc

,     ???
        .
     1  (  ),          ,   :
   .     ,     .     8495-662-50-52

----------

> 1


    .    2.
 .   .  .  .      .    ( 2)= 0.   -   ! 1     .  :

   1,   ,    ,    2 -  -  ,     (   ,    ) -   .

----------


## ramoc

,       ,     1          .

----------

> ,       ,     1          .


      .

----------


## maria-2

.
31.05.2017     ,          . ..    ,      . (   ).      
  2016 .   ,  ,     2-    " "  ,     "         ?

----------

> .
> 31.05.2017     ,          . ..    ,      . (   ).      
>   2016 .   ,  ,     2-    " "  ,     "         ?


   FsrarGuru    -

----------

!     .        .    .        .         .      .         .               (  ).    ...

----------

> ..


 




> (  )


     ,

----------

> 


, .     - .       .  24-00.   ,   ,          ?   "   ".           5 .  ,   ""       .     , ..  .   ,                .  .

----------

!    3 ,   .   ,   ,                3  ( ). ..     ,     . 
 ,  ,    .     .   :    ,   ID,    .    - .     ?

----------

-   ?      15  (  !)  :      15 ?.   ?    ?      .           .         ?!

----------

> 15 ?


  .

----------


## GH2

1.   ...      ....      (    -2)... ?

] ,  ,    .     . -   ,,     ...     ,  1.07.18...

  :    ,   ID,    .    - .     ?
,   ,  ...   ? :quest:

----------

> ,   ,  ...   ?


           . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=580540&page=6
#163, #164

----------

> 


 ,      . 



> (    -2)... ?


   ,     ,  + 2

----------


## Nancyrig

...  ,            ,            ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Nancyrig*,      ))
  ,

----------

> ...  ,            ,            ?






> Nancyrig,      ))
>   ,


   ....

----------


## jumija

!   ..       3   5. 7  6     ,  5   - 4.32.05.   4.31,       ,       ?

----------


## nouck

? (, ,        :Lol:  )
,  ,      -    .     ,    -    .

----------


## jumija

,    ,   ,        ,     ,     )          ?    ,         -  .

----------


## nouck

,        -  , ,  ..,    .    ,  ,  - .

----------


## nouck

2    - .     .

----------


## jumija

,

----------

> !   ..       3   5. 7  6     ,  5   - 4.32.05.   4.31,       ,       ?


      ? http://rosalko.biz/obnovilsya-deklar...yx-deklaracij/
https://www.uchet-info.com/

----------


## jumija

!  !!!      ,   ))..

----------

-   ()       .6.       .
 ,          ,  ,    .

,       1.
      .   .    ?
  .   ,   ,   .
  ?

----------

,

----------


## NUS

!      . , ,             ?          ?     ?  -          ???   ,  ???

----------

> !


  :yes: 



> 


  .... ,       ,    ,   . 



> ?


 



> 






> ?


    ,       "". ,  ,  .    ,   ,   .         ,    . ,        "+"  "-"

----------


## NUS

50 ,     ,        , ..       ?     ?        0???        12 ?

----------

> 50 ,     ,        , ..       ?     ?        0???        12 ?


        ,    :   50 , .. 5 ,     ,   ,    ,    ,  5 ,  5 .
          .

----------


## NUS

,      ,    .     -  ,  .        ,      .      .

----------

> ,      ,    .     -  ,  .        ,      .      .


      .   .,    .   .,    .    ,    .

----------


## NUS



----------


## Vesnata

.         .        .   ,     ,     ,    1  .      ?         -  ,       ?

----------

> ?


,      .  ..




> ?


 ,      .  ,      .      . 
  _     FSRAR_ID   ,

----------


## Vesnata

**,   !

----------

> **,   !


  ! !

----------


## NUS

! , ,       1      .     .     ,   .          1,    .       ,      .  ,        ,                .    ?      1   ? !

----------

! , ,   , ,      ,         ?       ,                 ?    , ,   .

----------

> !


 ! 



> ?


   ,      



> 


 ,  ...  ,  :        3       -   . ,       /  .



> 


  .     ,          .

----------

> ,  ...  ,  :        3       -   . ,       /  .
> 
>   .     ,          .


   !

----------

> !


!

----------


## vl-mir

!
        2018. ,     ?  ,     , 2018      !?

----------


## varip

> !
>         2018. ,     ?  ,     , 2018      !?


     ?        ?     ?

----------

. , .       ,       1 2018           01.04.2018.    ,       .     ,    .     ,  .      2017 .    .    ,     (    ).         ,     .   31.03.2018    02.04.2018.    ,          .        01.04.2018   ?   ,          ?

----------


## DDG

!   ,  .      .  ,    01.04.18     .    -   ,   - ?      ,    ?

----------

> . , .       ,       1 2018           01.04.2018.    ,       .     ,    .     ,  .      2017 .    .    ,     (    ).         ,     .   31.03.2018    02.04.2018.    ,          .        01.04.2018   ?   ,          ?


    .    ,    ,          1

----------

> ,    ?


""   ,    3 , ..     25

----------


## DDG

,   ! ..   ,             ?    -    - ?

----------

> ..   ,             ?


,    .       ..... 



> -    - ?


 ,         ,        .      ,   .

----------


## DDG

> ,    .       .....


 -  ,    ? ,    ,     , ? ..   .    !

----------

> ,    ,     , ?


  ....     . ,   ,    .                    (, , ,    )

----------

> . , .       ,       1 2018           01.04.2018.    ,       .     ,    .     ,  .      2017 .    .    ,     (    ).         ,     .   31.03.2018    02.04.2018.    ,          .        01.04.2018   ?   ,          ?


   ,     ,  ,    ,   .   ,    ,     2016 ,     , .  01.07.2017.    ,            01.07.2016,      .

----------


## DDG

> ....     . ,   ,    .                    (, , ,    )


,  ,   ?  ,   )))

----------


## DDG

> ....     . ,   ,    .                    (, , ,    )


,  ,   ?  ,   )))

----------

> ,    ,     2016 ,


 ,  .         .

----------


## MariaVU

,      2 ,        (..    ),           ,     12  ?         ?  - ... 
"  ,         1  2018 ,             .       ."

----------

> ,  .         .


          ,     (       ,    )   ,  -    .

----------

,      .        . ,       .

----------

,         , .    . .   .      ,     .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,         , .    . .   .      ,     .


   ""    2017,   ""   ...    " ":

1.   ;
2.          .

,    -                      (    " :").     ,         -    .

           ,        ,       +/, ..       .

----------

> 


     . . 31    - 1- .

----------


## AndreyZh

> . . 31    - 1- .


     ,   :

1.     

2.   :
2.1       
2.2  31 
2.3    1 ,   ** **

----------


## DDG

!  ,           ((( - -      ?
1)          ,     01.04.18        - ,   ?      -  150  ?
2)     , ..          ,       ?  ?  " " ( ),    01.04.18    ,     ?    ,    ?
, ,  - ?

----------


## LarlsaF56

!     2016 .     .     ,        .    .

----------


## DDG

> !     2016 .     .     ,        .    .


  -      , ..     .      01.04.18.       ? , ,   ))

----------


## LarlsaF56

1   1  2016   2018.         .      .

----------

> !  ,


  .




> ((( - -      ?


    ,    .

----------


## lubaseevka11

!
 !       .         ,   .       .     (    1  2018  ,        01.04.2018      (,  , ,   )  ,    .        26.04.2018     .)

+      .

    ?
 .

----------

> !
>  !       .         ,   .       .     (    1  2018  ,        01.04.2018      (,  , ,   )  ,    .        26.04.2018     .)
> 
> +      .


   :  ,  4  2017   1  2018.

----------


## varip

> 


 ??     ?

----------


## LarlsaF56

,   !    1   .     1   2-     .    ,          .     ,      .   .           .

----------


## nasta464

> ,   !    1   .     1   2-     .    ,          .     ,      .   .           .


 ,   *1*?      ?

----------


## lubaseevka11

> :  ,  4  2017   1  2018.


    ?          ?

----------


## LarlsaF56

,   1 !  -      .   !     .      .     1  .       .     .     " "

----------


## LarlsaF56

"   ,      ,          .          ,         ."    ""

----------


## nasta464

,     . 
     .    1 .  ,    .    2 . ,       .          (      )

----------


## LarlsaF56

,    .              .   ,    .    . , ,  .  .

----------


## nasta464



----------

, !

      .  ,  2-3   30  .
          .

  - .      . 

 -      ?

          - . 
   ?     (3 )  -    ? 

    , . 

(              )

----------


## LarlsaF56

,       (),    ,     .            .         ,      .    ,     .

----------

.           , ?     ?
      -   .. 

      ((

----------


## LarlsaF56

,    ,  .     .     .    ,  .

----------

> , ?


!   .   ?      ,          .   .         .       ( 2  1, )   ,        ,      ? .          ,            ?
  ...-  ...          .   ?

----------


## GH2

> ,          .


 ,      .,   ,       1  .      ...       ,  ...

----------


## lenohka1986

!           .     ,   "".                  -.     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -.


,     .

----------

!

        .
      ?         ""  .

----------


## LarlsaF56

, 
    .  ,        .      . .

----------

!        ..   1       2  .

----------


## LarlsaF56

,  .

----------

,          .         "" - ..             ,           (    ).

----------

> -.


 - .    .      .  . :Smilie:

----------

!       ,     .       .      ?

----------

> ?


.  ,    ,   :  ,     , ,                  .
          .    .

----------

,            excel.      ,        .    ,     :       ?

----------



----------

, .   .    ,   ) :    ,      ,     ,         .   ,   2018 ,        ,         .     200.       xml    .       ,      .
        ?.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 .      .
  ,        ,           ,        .      .      -  ,               .   -       ...

----------


## alina987

!

    2   .

     .

, ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   12,     -     +    //.

----------


## Imelnila

.   ,   .   ,      . ,   - ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,   .   ,      . ,   - ,     ?


 http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1189    01.01.2016      . :   3  ( )    7  ( )           15.06.2016 N 84
          ( )  171- .  28.12.2017
       .  http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512
          (.),      (),      .      30               3    "Packed".     ,         3    "UnPacked".
     ,                "" , ..    ,          . 
         ( ),            .
http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%97%D0%...B8%D1%86%D0%B0
https://egais.center-inform.ru/egais/
https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...0%D0%90%D0%A0/
https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpod/faq/
http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

----------


## Imelnila

!
   -     ,      ,     .   ?

----------


## Imelnila

.   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ?

----------


## ural229

( ).    (),     (.   ,  1-2  )     .
   . 
   :           ? 
   ,         ,        .. 

    -         ..?  
 ,     -     1 . . 

..       ,   ()     .

----------


## varip

> ?


.  -: 
   , 
        ,     , 
-

----------


## nouck

> ,


-     ???

----------


## deklarant_

> -     ???


    15  2016 .  84 
V.I.            
               ( )               .

----------


## nouck

(   )      -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ..


       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> (   )      -   .


   .    ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


      .                   .

----------


## nouck

> .    ,    .


  ,   .    ,        ,  " " - ""   ( ,        ,  **  .  -   "**"  .

----------


## nouck

> .


     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ""  .


   ?

----------


## nouck

> ?


  -  **  .       .

----------


## deklarant_

> .


   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  28.12.2017)
 11.          
 2.3,  2." (** )     ,  ,  ,     ,       ** ,            ** ,    ".
( .    28.12.2017 N 433-)

                 .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   .    ,        ,  " " - ""   ( ,        ,  **  .  -   "**"  .


    8  171-             ,           (  ..),                   . ,   2  171-      .      ()   . 

             ,        ,        .
      (,   ..)          , ..              ,              ,       ,    -,          (  )       ,                        .                  .
        (     ), ..       ,      .        .
            ,    , ,       (     ).
            .  ,          , ..               ,        . 
          (       )  .8    171-,           : "               ( )               ." (   15.06.16  84).
    .

    . 8 171-    ,             .
 "-  ,        ,  ,    , , , ,    ,      , , ,        , *         ".*

"  ,    ,     ,        ()      ,     *               ,      ".*

           ,   .        .

----------

> -    .       .


  ?     ?       -          . , ,   ,       .      ,   ,   .
   .        ,   ,       ,   .
-   ,    ,   .  .       .
P.S.     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    .       .


,   (  )         .    ,     , ,        .

----------


## nouck

> 22.11.1995 N 171- (.  28.12.2017)
>  11.          
>  2.3,  2." (** )     ,  ,  ,     ,       ** ,            ** ,    ".
> ( .    28.12.2017 N 433-)


    "   ":
1.        (   )             ( - ),   ,        ()          ( -  ),   *,            ( - ),  ,        *          ( -  ).
(      
 26  2010 . N 59
"         (   )            ,    ")

----------


## nouck

> . 8 171-    ,             .
>  "-  ,        ,  ,    , , , ,    ,      , , ,        , *         ".*
> 
> "  ,    ,     ,        ()      ,     *               ,      ".*
> 
>            ,   .        .


 " "           . Ѩ.       .

----------


## nouck

> ,   (  )         .    ,     , ,        .


,   ,     .  .          .             .

----------


## deklarant_

> "   ":
> 1.        (   )             ( - ),   ,        ()          ( -  ),   *,            ( - ),  ,        *          ( -  ).
> (      
>  26  2010 . N 59
> "         (   )            ,    ")


         26  2010 . N 59     .
       171- (       )

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,     .  .          .             .


            (.  #307),             .

----------


## deklarant_

> " "           . Ѩ.       .


     ,               .
     , ..  .  
      ,        171-,    .

----------

> ,             .
>      , ..  .


 


> 31.05.2017
> 
>           .             .                 .


  ,    :Frown:  ..,           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ..,           ?


    ,         ,         ( 24:00),        .      , ..          




> 15  2016 .  84 "                ,     ,   ,      , , ,       , ...
> V.I.            
>                ( )       ** .

----------

*deklarant_*,    .     ,  ?     ?  ..,  30 ,  1,   30.

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*,    .     ,  ?     ?  ..,  30 ,  1,   30.


 ,       ( ),    ().      ,      ,   ,  ,      .
      , ..     .
 :
https://youtu.be/waS0cKT6fd4?t=2048 (10.08.2018),          , ..    ,    ,          .          .    ,    (,    4 .2018)                   .        .

----------

*deklarant_*,  !  :Girl In Love:

----------


## Zvark

,   . 
, 4  ,   ,  .   1 ,           ,       ( ?),       ,    4   2       1    ,    10-20     .
         ,           1            (  ),  ,    ?
   ?     ?
    ,   .
  .

----------


## Sova13

,        ?
         ,   . 
    . ,  ?

   -    1000  (    1-2),    ?     ?

----------


## nouck

*Sova13*,   -         .   -     :  .

----------


## Sova13

,  .  -  ?
      .

----------


## nouck

,   ,   .  ,      ,      .   ,         .

----------


## Sova13

,        ?  ,    .

----------

> ,    .


      ?  ,     ,   ?  :Smilie: 
    ?  ?

----------


## Sova13

.   ,  .
    .
  ,  ,    .     ,   . ,        ,  .    , ,       ?     .
 !

----------

*Sova13*,     ,  ,   .       ,    . .   .  , ,    ,   .  ,  100 . 10 .       ,        . ,    .   10 .   1000   :Smilie:

----------


## Sova13

> *Sova13*,     ,  ,   .


  ?...

 , ,         ?

  - ! 
     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,         ?


           ,     .        ,       ,    - .    : WBInvoiceFromMe
      1.        2,        1.
        10.2    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  03.08.2018)

----------


## Sova13

> ,     .        ,       ,    - .    : WBInvoiceFromMe
>       1.        2,        1.
>         10.2    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  03.08.2018)


..    (       ) +   (  ,      ?      ).
  ,   -    , ,          ?      ? 

     "            ,        ,     ,   10.2 ."

----------


## 55

. .   .  ,    .       ?

----------

.  .     , ,   .   :
 1. .      -  , , ,  ,   ,  , ,    ,  ,  .   .
2.    - -  ,     -  !  ,     !
    -    -   ,    ,     -  ,   .
  ,  .   -   . .
    .   -   .
  -    ,    (, ).     -     . 
   .
 ,   ,  ,            ,       . :     - 20 000 .    - 20 000,    - 20 000.  ..    -  ,  .

----------


## 55

?

----------


## 88

,
    ?
 ,      -     .
   ,   -     -?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     .


 -             







> -     -?


 .
            .

----------


## 55

.     ,      .     ?

----------

> ,      .     ?

----------


## 55

(,,     )  :        -  12:     ?             , ,      ?
     ?

----------

* 55*,         09.08.2012 N 815



> 


 



> 


 



> , ,


 



> 


 



> 


    ? ,

----------


## 55

? , [/QUOTE]

 ,    ,   .     ,       ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------


## 55

.   -      ?   .     . .    :loras_d@mail.ru

----------


## 55

:       :    ?

----------

> ?


 ..    .    .    1 ,   , .  .      .

----------


## 55



----------


## 55

, ,    :          .      (       )

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,    :          .      (       )


http://urfo.fsrar.ru/licens/reestr    ( "")

.  https://service.fsrar.ru/auth/login   (   " ")

----------

> .      (       )


     , ..    .  ..  .



> .


  ,

----------


## 55

.     -.      .    .  :    ? ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :    ?


        ?  ,   .     ,  ,      .

----------


## 55

,    ,      . ,    .    .       .   " ,   "-   , .    ,       - .

----------

> ,       -


  ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?
             .    ?   - .

----------


## 55

> ?       ?


 ,    ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ,

----------

> 


   ?    ?

----------


## 55

, .   , ,       .        ?

----------

-,    ,     2013 ..   .   http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryadok-p...iya-deklaracii

----------

* 55*,     .    ,      ?

----------


## 55

!!!      .

----------

* 55*,     ?  ?

----------


## 55

> (       )  .8    171-,           : "               ( )               ." (   15.06.16  84).


.    ,     "    "(      ,        ),             ?

----------


## 55

, .    :   ,   .     ?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------


## 55

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?

----------


## 55

,

----------


## Anastasiya_85

! , !
   !    ,    -        (   1 8,3  )    -   1.       -  ,  ?
  .    ?

----------

> (   1 8,3  )


   ,  . ,  8-        .    . 



> .    ?


 ,    .   .,        .  ,  .



> -  ,  ?


      , .

----------


## Anastasiya_85

,  ))

----------


## Anastasiya_85

!   1 ,    1 8.3     ,     1 ERP.  ,    -    ?        ?

----------


## Tatiana20199102

. .  .  3 .   .     .         . , ,   .    .     1.                     .

----------


## deklarant_

> . .  .  3 .   .     .         . , ,   .    .     1.                     .


 **         (     ),     .       ,   ,     . (  ,   , ..    )
http://pfo.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1069
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=43

----------

, , ,          ,     .     .        ,    ?

----------

:     ,        ? 

_:     14    22.11.1995  171- &#171;       ,         ()  &#187; (    171-) ,    ()   ,     ,           25    ,     ,   ()   ,    ,   ,   ,     .

      09.08.2012  815 &#171;     ,   ()   ,    ,    &#187; (    815)    ( ),       ()   ,     ,           25    .

 ,      171-    815         , , ,              ,          .
_

      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :     ,        ? 
> 
> _:     14    22.11.1995  171- &#171;       ,         ()  &#187; (    171-) ,    ()   ,     ,           25    ,     ,   ()   ,    ,   ,   ,     .
> 
>       09.08.2012  815 &#171;     ,   ()   ,    ,    &#187; (    815)    ( ),       ()   ,     ,           25    .
> 
>  ,      171-    815         , , ,              ,          .
> _
> 
>       ?


      ( http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...rirovaniequest),      :



> ,    1  6, 10  11,          .
>    :
> -     7 - 9            .


        2019.          ,   .7  .11,  .8 -  12,       , ..         ( https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=89508) .
               .
   ,   -        .12       ,    ,    ,             ,     .

----------

> .
>    ,   -        .12       ,    ,    ,             ,     .


!

----------


## 32

!       .   .     :
1.      ""        -   (  ,     ""  ).         .             ()  30  (50    ).
2.   1   1 .       .      .        (    -   3,   6,    ).      1.
3.             . (     1,           ). .. ,           , ..    ,  ..            .
4.          (  ).       ???  -      2     -,  .   2     ,          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,     , ,  ,      ,       .




> .. ,           , ..    ,  ..            .


    ,     ?





> 2


 .         .

----------

> .


. " " -  . .  ,  ,         . .              (       )     ,     (    )                   (  ""  :Smilie: )       -   .   .
PS.   ...         .  .   , ,     .  , ,   ..      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


-

----------


## 32

> . " " -  . .  ,  ,         . .              (       )     ,     (    )                   (  "" )       -   .   .
> PS.   ...         .  .   , ,     .  , ,   ..      .


        "-" (   ),        ,          .....


:                     (    )?

:   3  12    ,   ()   ,    ,      ,     ,     ,       19.06.2006  380    ,   ()   ,    ,      ,     ,      (   )  ,          ,      ,      ,        ( ,    ,  , ,   ).

  13   ,   ,    11  ,  ,     ,    ,    ,  , ,   ,      ,   ()   ,    ,    .

          19.06.2015  164 (  ).

  3 ,               ()    ,       (    ),        .

         ,           .

           , ,    50 .

    14              , ,    (    12)          . ,   ,  50 ,   5  ,          0,5 .

----------


## 32

:
1.         ?     ?       ....
2.          ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :
> 1.         ?     ?       ....
> 2.          ,    ?


1.      ,     ,    ,       ,    .         "".  01.07.18               .          . 
   ,    .
         "1"    .
     ,   ,     "1"   .

2.    ,     https://service.alcolicenziat.ru/auth/login   XML,          ,    .   ,         "  C     "
            , ..      .

----------


## 32

> 1.      ,     ,    ,       ,    .         "".  01.07.18               .          . 
>    ,    .
>          "1"    .
>      ,   ,     "1"   .
> 
> 2.    ,     https://service.alcolicenziat.ru/auth/login   XML,          ,    .   ,         "  C     "
>             , ..      .


!!!    ,      -    ,   .      ,  ,        ?   ,      .....  ( ) ,    ...   - ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!    ,      -    ,   .      ,  ,        ?   ,      .....  ( ) ,    ...   - ?


 https://youtu.be/waS0cKT6fd4?t=2048 (10.08.2018),          , ..    ,    ,          .          .    ,    ,                    .        .

----------


## 32

> https://youtu.be/waS0cKT6fd4?t=2048 (10.08.2018),          , ..    ,    ,          .          .    ,    ,                    .        .


 !!!

----------


## 32

, !      .   .   1 .   4.31.         , ,      (  ,     4.30, 432, 4.33).     .   4.30.     ......     ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , !      .   .   1 .   4.31.         , ,      (  ,     4.30, 432, 4.33).     .   4.30.     ......     ,     ?


 4.31  .
      ,      (.039),  ,  32-  ,   5   ,         .   1    ( 32 )      ,        .     : ,   
   : R2_7706406930_039_19042019_BC8C9A36-36F7-4EB7-AB57-48FF733A63C4.xml
  ,    1: R1_3321026524_037_20170418_4C87AE28-738D-4062-.id-o_1be7j0fle1o14cep1nl81nef12c2d.XML

----------


## 32

,   ,   - ,    4.30,    4.31.     ,            xml.sig.zip.enc.                .....

----------

> ,   ,   - ,    4.30,    4.31.     ,            xml.sig.zip.enc.                .....


  *.xml      . ,     (, )   xml.sig.zip.enc,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,            xml.sig.zip.enc. .

----------


## 32

> *.xml      . ,     (, )   xml.sig.zip.enc,    .


,   ,    . .     ...

----------


## 32

> 


    , )))).     .

----------

> .     ...


     (  deklarant) ,    ,     xml.sig.zip.enc,      https://service.fsrar.ru
    - "  "   .    ( )   .    -     .    10    10 .

----------


## 32

> (  deklarant) ,    ,     xml.sig.zip.enc,      https://service.fsrar.ru
>     - "  "   .    ( )   .    -     .    10    10 .


,      .  .      ,   ,      . 
,         (  )    -        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         (  )    -        ?


     ,     ,       ,     "   "       .          "  "   .
https://taxcom.ru/upload/CryptoLineInstaller.zip/,     ""

----------

> https://taxcom.ru/upload/CryptoLineInstaller.zip/,     ""


 ,  .   - ""   "".  .         ,   .        ,        .

----------


## 32

!!!

----------


## 32

!   ,  .....    .    1     1  (,   ).    ,  .       (  )   .,   .      .    .       ,  ,      .         (     ) ... 
 1:             ? 
 2:         2       .   .   .       1 ,    .             .    ?
 3:     1   ,   .  .     ,         (500, 520).               , ..      ...
 4:     - (  ,  ,      ,     .      ,    ,    .      ?)

----------


## 32

> (  )   .,   .      .    .       ,  ,      .         (     ) ... 
>  1:             ?


 . .   .    .           .     .    -    ,    .   .     .        ....

----------


## 32

! ,     ,     1  2020.    4  2019.   4  2019       ....   :    4  2019.      1 . 2020.?
  ,  .     1, , .     ( )  1 ,     ,     .      2   ,   ,      (   )      ,     , ..   .    1     ,   ....     ,    ?

----------

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


      ...   , 20   ,    ?

----------

